# Dust Collector Filter Longevity?



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2018)

So the lathe is down today (Bad bearing) and figured I'd work on some maintenance as well, trying to figure out if it's time to bite the bullet and purchase a new filter or if cleaning it again will be enough.

Anyone run a pleated filter like the Wynn or similar and have any good data on just how long a person can keep cleaning them and still get decent performance? 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2018)

How much suction does it have?. I finally replaced both mine. Got to where cleaning did very little. When i took it out, OH MY it was freaking heavy. I wont go that long. It was stuffed.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a Wynn type filter on my old harbor freight that I have ran a very long time. Mine has an internal beater so I knock off the dust inside periodically, and have taken it off and washed it with a pressure washer a few times, the filter material on mine is some kind of synthetic fiber, seems like it still has good airflow and suction, it never occurred to me that they have a service life....


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> How much suction does it have?. I finally replaced both mine. Got to where cleaning did very little. When i took it out, OH MY it was freaking heavy. I wont go that long. It was stuffed.



Yeah, suction dropped way off which is why I'm cleaning it but wondering if it gets to a point where cleaning it doesn't get much gain any more....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> I have a Wynn type filter on my old harbor freight that I have ran a very long time. Mine has an internal beater so I knock off the dust inside periodically, and have taken it off and washed it with a pressure washer a few times, the filter material on mine is some kind of synthetic fiber, seems like it still has good airflow and suction, it never occurred to me that they have a service life....



No idea if natural or synthetic in mine, also it's about 15 degrees out right now so pressure washing isn't a practical option although I could take it to the car wash.....


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> No idea if natural or synthetic in mine, also it's about 15 degrees out right now so pressure washing isn't a practical option although I could take it to the car wash.....


Ha ha yea that would be a bit chilly, the car wash is actually what I used to clean mine.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2018)

So, I did a bit of reading, the Wynn filter, they don't recommend a water wash, compressed air wasn't getting it clean enough so I took it down and hosed it out at the car wash. Either it'll be fine and work or I'll have to replace it anyways which was where I was at before I washed it.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd make sure it was absolutely dry before putting it back in the system. Don't want to suck all of the fine stuff into a damp filter, it'll stick really tight, and then you will be buying a new one. And, if it's been plugging up, there is no doubt some fine stuff in your duct work it may suck up with increased air flow. Maybe check it with your moisture meter before reinstalling.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 9, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I'd make sure it was absolutely dry before putting it back in the system. Don't want to suck all of the fine stuff into a damp filter, it'll stick really tight, and then you will be buying a new one. And, if it's been plugging up, there is no doubt some fine stuff in your duct work it may suck up with increased air flow. Maybe check it with your moisture meter before reinstalling.



Oh yes, I also plan to run it a bit not connected to my ducts to make sure it's dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2018)

Wow, I'm NOT impressed right now, called Wynn to figure out what filter I need, the lady that answered the phone directed me to someone currently out of the office, said call back later, and pretty much hung up on me. Anyone know of any other sources for a decent pleated filter at a reasonable price?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2018)

I will agree they are not the friendliest. Quick to ship though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2018)

If you're up for doing a little adaptive work to make it fit/work, there's always something like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Camfil-Far...ge-for-Tenkay-Mark-III-Collector/122832107771

I am using a similar filter from Camfil Farr in my system (though mine's green). It filters down to, if I'm remembering correctly, 0.5 micron.

An eBay search for "dust collector filter" yields some options about, or under, $100 - but, again, you may need to do a little something to make it fit onto your system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 10, 2018)

Customer service may not be the best but they do make the best filters and you dust collection should be the most important tool in the shop. If it was me I would try again

RichP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> Customer service may not be the best but they do make the best filters and you dust collection should be the most important tool in the shop. If it was me I would try again
> 
> RichP



Actually talked to Mr. Wynn later in the day, it wasn't reassuring plus they've changed something and now I'll have to buy all new hardware to mount the current filter. I dunno, I know it's a good filter but their customer service leaves a bad taste in my mouth and doesn't make me hurry to whip out my wallet. I have a 1 micron cloth bag filter to cover me for awhile so I guess I'll see what I decide to do.


----------



## Rich P. (Dec 11, 2018)

Understandable, think it through and make the best decision for your needs


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2018)

Here's a filter that may work...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-TORIT-DONALDSON-8PP-27488-00-FILTER-CARTRIDGE-80-20-5-92/191874775927


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2018)

oh...this one's 10$ cheaper...

https://www.ebay.com/p/Camfil-Farr-...m=122832107771&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2018)

or..., this is a wild idea,...make your own,....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coolant-fi...346525?hash=item3d22f2dc5d:g:530AAOSw65FXshbO

make a wire mesh cylinder and wrap that in it or on it....not sure yet. need to go to the drawing board...


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2018)

If it were me I would bite the bullet and get one similar to this






yea, cost more, but you get what you pay for, the beater is a must IMO. I read on the wynn site that that they dont put in beaters cause it may abraid the filtration media, I think it is so they can go cheaper than anyone else. Powermatic, Jet, Delta, JDS, etc, all the quality DCs come with a filter with a beater, and I've yet to hear any complaints about them, only praise. Also contrary to what Wynn says, you can wash the spun poly filters, I've did it many times, with no negative effects...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2018)

Omg....it was full!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Omg....it was full!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 156726



isn't it ironic having to use a vacuum to clean out a vacuum?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2018)

@Sprung .....dude. Have you cleaned yours? I been doing this for over an hour. And there's still wood chips coming out.
The wire mesh inside holds everything....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> isn't it ironic having to use a vacuum to clean out a vacuum?



I've been using a vac and my compressor .....


----------



## Sprung (Dec 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung .....dude. Have you cleaned yours? I been doing this for over an hour. And there's still wood chips coming out.
> The wire mesh inside holds everything....



I haven't cleaned mine yet. Once I got it, it sat here for a long while, until earlier this year when I did my big dust collector setup. I've only filled up the 30-something gallon garbage can I use in it once, so I'm still a ways off from needing to clean mine.


----------

